# Gunter Schlierkamp Comeback Not Just an Act



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Gunter Schlierkamp Comeback Not Just an Act by Joe Pietaro There is a former bodybuilder residing in California who walked away from the sport to take up acting. He has a very unique sounding accent and has always been a huge fan favorite. After years of retirement, he has decided to once again don the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

